# Goat Breeds Quite to Noisy



## Nyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi I am visiting from sister site TEG. I just watched a video on youtube, woman had to rehome her 4 goats. She said there are quite breeds and noisy breeds of goats but did not go into detail. What are some of the quieter breeds of goats?  Thank you


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 7, 2018)

More noisy than not.   BUT often only at times -- when in estrus, weaning, feeding times, separation from kids & barn mates, etc.

Personally, I feel my Saanens are amongst the quieter I've owned.   Nubians have a rep for noisy, in general.  They do seem a little more talkative.   A fair amount has to do with their handling by owners, too.   Overall, every farm I've visited with them & mine, I feel the Saanens are less talkative and much quieter when they do.   UNLESS a kid is looking for mom!!

Ya want noise?   Get a donkey.


----------



## Nyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

Saanens thank you any others ?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 7, 2018)

My Alpines are very quiet. When I first got mine 10 years ago they came from mountain lion country and I think that they knew that quiet was better.  Actually my LaManchas are fairly quiet too, I have one that isn't quiet, but one out of 70 or so is pretty good odds.  Nigerian Dwarfs and Nubians are the breeds that have the reputation for being noisy.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 7, 2018)

If you have enough goats that they feel secure they are all pretty quiet.  My Nubians only talk if something is wrong and a bit when I milk.  The chickens and geese make way more noise than goats!  

Separate babies from momma, yes, they scream bloody murder.  Or if you only have a couple of goats, they may be noisy because they are insecure.


----------



## BCBunnies (Sep 12, 2018)

I raise mostly Boers and they are super talkative and noisy regardless of what season or time of day. Whenever we get home in the truck it is always to a chorus of bleatings and calling for us except foe my dairy doe. My Toggenburg has only been noisy when she was completely separated as I had taken my Boer does to be serviced by a buck. She also started quietly talking to her kids after kidding and would talk back to me, but she was almost 2 before we ever heard a single noise out of her. She is almost 5 now and except for the little noises she makes with her kids I could count on one hand the number of times we have actually heard her.


----------



## Latebloomerar (Sep 12, 2018)

I have Nigerians and they are quiet most of the time. Unless it is close to feeding time and then they tend to remind me that it's time to feed. And yes when a baby's mom wanders off they do trumpet but even lasts not loud. None is obnoxious. Oh and we do have the bucks they snort and sneeze a lot. That is appropriate since we are very close to Bucksnort Hill.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

Buckshot Hill  Is that near Toad Suck Ferry Road?  Traveling through Arkansas on way to Colorado in late 1970s came across this road!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Sep 15, 2018)

Having had several breeds over the years, by far Nubians are the most annoyingly noisy goats by far and Boers are probably 2nd most noisy! Now, before I start getting hated on, these are the most personable goats and affectionate goats and best looking goats though. My Spanish goats are super quiet except for Calfee Farms "Crybaby" and the name says it all. LOL!


----------

